# I really help with rescued pigeon



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

*young pigeon need some advice*

Hi there 

I work at a trucking company where the dock seems to be a nesting area for pigeons. We had some guys in to fix the heaters a few days ago and instead of moving the little guys that were up on top of the heater he killed on and pushed the other off. My boss was about to throw both into a garbage bag so I scooped up the alive one and took it home. It's been about 2 days and he or she is doing much better. Ive tried to research allot on what to feed it and how to take care of the little guy all that stuff. My major concern right now is that It seems to be eating well on its own but not drinking. I'm changing the water frequently should he still be hand fed maybe? I'm having trouble decifering it's age from what I've seen online.


----------



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi there 

I need some help. I saved a little pigeon from getting thrown into a garbage bag at work after he was thrown from about 40 feet in the air. When i got him home he was defiantly cold and hungry and didn't seem to have any physical damage. What i gather from looking at pictures he is about 21 days old. he ate by himself after the first day but after that he hasn't eaten or drank any water in about a day and a half and panics any time i go near him. I was worried about him not drinking since I brought him home and maybe that being why he hasn't ate since so I (probably) foolishly took him out to see if i could get some water into him with a large syringe. I was sitting with him wrapped lightly in a towel which seemed to calm him down for a bit and talking very softly when he panicked again (i didn't even have a chance to get to the water) and wriggled out of the towel. he's currently hiding underneath my counter. Does anyone know how I can remedy this situation? What I can do differently? Or if There is a pigeon rehabber in Edmonton, Alberta who has more experience with this kind of thing? I'm terrified he's going to get hurt or worse because of me. I've been trying to find video's of handling young pigeons but i'm having a very hard time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this baby.

If you feel you need a rehabber to take care of this bird, then you should. However, this youngster needs to be hand fed asap.

Please follow this link first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Here is a link on caring and feeding a baby pigeon:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm 

You can easily hand feed frozen peas (thawed, drained and warmed) never feed a cold bird. *


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for rescuing this little pij. 
S/he looks about three weeks old and I had a few that were eating on their own at that age. And if he's eating he definitely is also drinking. Actually they start drinking before they start eating.
S/he looks like a sweet and healthy bird.
You can tell if he's eating enough from the droppings, they should be plenty.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is afraid of you, as he views you as a predator, and depending of how he was thrown (person?), doesn't give him any reason to trust a person. Trust does come with time. You can feed him frozen defrosted peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under hot running water. Warm, not hot. Hold him on your lap and against your body. This gives you some control. Come from behind his head with one hand and clasp his beak. Now use the other hand to open the beak, put in a warm pea and push it to the back of the throat, and over the tongue. Now release his beak and if you have pushed it far enough back, he will swallow it. You need to repeat this with about 30 to 40 peas at about 21 days old maybe three times a day. Don't feed him again until the crop empties. You don't want to add new food to old food in the crop, as that will cause crop problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you think he isn't drinking, then try gently dipping his beak into a small cup of tepid water. But don't go up over the nostrils. After a while he will learn.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Also, please just come back and post in this same thread. You have a couple of threads started on the same bird, and it gets confusing with people trying to help. Just keeping it on this thread would be better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Also, in the pictures you posted, you are wearing what looks like work gloves. Please don't wear gloves. You aren't going to catch anything from him, and it makes it impossible to feed and care for this little guy with gloves on.


----------



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys 

New question though S/he is now panicking every time I go near and hasn't ate today or last night. I've been talking quietly to him/her and trying to get S/he used to me being around so I don't stress them out enough to stop eating. but now it's stressing me out. Any advice on how to deal with this?


----------



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry yeah the gloves were just so the guys on the dock stopped yelling at me. i haven't used them since. One of my coworkers took the pictures. Sorry I posted twice I was in a bit of a panic this morning and though maybe I had posted in the wrong section. I'll see if I can remove the other one.


----------



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah shoot sorry thanks for moving the other one. 

If the crop is empty will his neck look smooth? if you know what i mean? i bought frozen peas and carrots the night before so I'm going to give it a try. thank you for the instructions.


----------



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

Woo Hoo! so after watching the video of how to hand feed and reading instructions I gave it a go and was really good. S/he has calmed down quite a bit and i got him/her to drink. There might be a chance i thought it was eating but i was wrong and he/she was starving. Which makes me feel like a shmuck. Right now its taking a snooze on my lap. big thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad you got the feeding down okay. At that age, the poor thing probably doesn't even know how to feed himself. Please keep us updated on him, and thanks for caring enough to take him on. Pigeons really are great little creatures. He will get used to you and realize that you are the one to go to for food. What are you going to name him?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Be patient with him & he will make a nice pet.He is learning to trust you.


----------



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

I kind of want to name him Horace but i'm not even sure if its a male, my guys been calling him hawk haha. I was in such a panic for a bit there feel allot better now that Im more confidant. thank you for the support I will keep on with the updates and if there are any further struggles I'll post them here.

lot's of love, you guys are great


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so glad you care for little one. Your coworker must be cruel to want to throw it in the garbage. How did they kill the one on the of the heater. I don't really like to hear, but it just pure curiosity as how far cruelty can go?
Keep doing what you're doing. You have a good heart. Saving the little one it's not a weakness ( some " macho" man would say); it's a gift from God called Love.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't really think we need the details. We know how mean and sick some _humans_ are.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What a cutie!....Thank you for caring, and Welcome to PT 
Baby pigeons do kind of look like little hawks when you look at them straight on. LOL I have a few babies that I raised and gave female names to them.....they turned out to be males. They don't care! I personally like 'Hawk'
He will settle down, and it won't take long at his age. He lost his sibling, parents, and got thrown in the air into giant hands. Something he's never seen before. Talk softly and handle him. He will bond with you.....and they make wonderful, amusing pets


----------



## billijen (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey guys!

So good news we seem to have hand feeding down. I didn't even have to use the towel this time but boy does it beg (if that's the word) haha. it started trying to peck for the peas so i put a few on my lap and the coordination isn't really there but if i put my finger behind it s/he winds up getting it after a few try's. Man after all that initial panic I'm having the best time now. A little obsessed . S/he is so cool and getting much more comfortable with me. Today S/he has been sitting on my arm and flapping its wings then shuffling around and doing it again from what i read its exercise? Thanks for the kind words and enceragment I'm super glad i made it past that first couple days. I attached some pictures i just took. 

MSfreebird I had a chance to check out your website... that is a back yard to be envied

Jay3 thanks for all the advice and I went through your pictures what a cool loft you have


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

What a sweet little and healthy pigeon !


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks billijen for the complement, I don't leave my yard much....other than to go to work.
Soooooo, You going to keep him/her?! He will become VERY attached to you...you are mommy now. Pigeons are very intelligent and amusing. AND, not as noisy as other birds. Do you have a cage set-up for him? They do well in dog crates, giving them more 'floor space' than height.
Your doing a great job, and he's lucky you were there to save him


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

billijen said:


> instead of moving the little guys that were up on top of the heater he killed one and pushed the other off.



Utter bastard!

he'd have got a few hard slaps from me!


----------

